# Familias numerosas and discounts off your ibi



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Some good news for those registered as a Familia Numerosa. You can gain (depending of course on your comunidad and valor catastral of your property) up to 90% off IBI.

Basically using a combined "empadronamiento volante" and your "carné de familia numerosa" and your last IBI receipt, you take this along to your ayuntamiento who hopefully (they did in our case anyway) will help you fill in the application and send it off for you. That is of course if they have another body collecting IBI for them (in our case the diputación) or they might process it themselves in the case of larger ayuntamientos as the IBI is a local ayuntamiento tax.

Hope this helps someone save some euros - 90% off whatever has got to be attractive!


Tallulah.x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I agree 90% off anything sounds good to me.
Thanks!
Don't forget a disabled person counts towards a familia numerosa.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

What about if you live alone ? when do we get the bill ? new to all this.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

we had a letter home from school regarding discounts for comedor

it's 'means tested' & on a sliding scale - the bigger the family, the more you can earn & still qualify

it's the first time this letter has been sent out, so I don't know if it's new or if they're just making it generally known


even families with just one child might qualify


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

ValL said:


> What about if you live alone ? when do we get the bill ? new to all this.


Normally the bill is sent out around october here in Lorca, & you have about 6 weeks to pay it. There's no discount for people living alone as it's like the old rates in the UK, for the house.


----------



## perdiu83 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Familias numerosas*



xabiachica said:


> we had a letter home from school regarding discounts for comedor
> 
> it's 'means tested' & on a sliding scale - the bigger the family, the more you can earn & still qualify
> 
> ...


I have had a similar letter which my son was given at school, so I am going to investigate a little further to see what paperwork might be required to be able to make a claim for discounts for comedor.

Mac


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

In our town hall, you get a 5 % discount for paying the IBI by direct debit, a 30 %discount if you are empadronado and a 15% discount if you are a pensioner on a low income. And i think there is a discount if you have a disability but cant remember what. Havent seen any other ones though.

Re the comedor (school dinners) we have had discounts for the last few years (possibly longer dont know). You have to show your tax return for the previous year when you apply, and then they decide what discount you get - can be anything from about 25% to 100%! They publish the lists at the end of June that tell you which, if any, discount you are getting. In our school the parents have to show that they are both in work in order to get a place in the comedor so the lists are eagerly awaited.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> In our town hall, you get a 5 % discount for paying the IBI by direct debit, a 30 %discount if you are empadronado and a 15% discount if you are a pensioner on a low income. And i think there is a discount if you have a disability but cant remember what. Havent seen any other ones though.
> 
> Re the comedor (school dinners) we have had discounts for the last few years (possibly longer dont know). You have to show your tax return for the previous year when you apply, and then they decide what discount you get - can be anything from about 25% to 100%! They publish the lists at the end of June that tell you which, if any, discount you are getting. In our school the parents have to show that they are both in work in order to get a place in the comedor so the lists are eagerly awaited.


yes, that's what the letter says

we don't pay for comedor for dd2 - we live more than 3km from school & she goes on the school bus so it's free

we have to pay 45 euros a year towards supervision - usually in September/October - but this year they want it before the end of June!


----------

